# Private Messaging Integration



## MacMatt (Sep 26, 2000)

We have the ability to integrate a private messaging system into our current site... giving you the ability to send IM messages directly to other people on this site, including having your private messages stored online for you to pick up when you come back to the site.

Is this something that sounds intesting to folks around here?

Matt


----------

